
Ask HN: Investor? Seeking Investment? - lostmsu
Checking if there&#x27;s interest in an investments-related thread similar to hiring&#x2F;freelancing threads.<p>Please, start with LOOKING TO INVEST or SEEKING INVESTMENTS with optional location&#x2F;geographical area of interest. Add some TAGS like ML, FINANCE, AGRICULTURE.<p>If seeking for an investment, describe your project or startup as much as you can without revealing the &quot;secret sauce&quot;. List: amount you are looking for, what are you going to spend the investment on, your current team (1 man is also good!), and how do you plan to earn money.<p>If looking for investment opportunities, please specify area(s) of interest or specific project idea(s), how much are you willing to share, and the desired stake in the company or project.
======
lostmsu
SEEKING INVESTMENT | Greater Seattle Area | ML, MUSIC

Project or startup: Music streaming service with AI-generated music and lyrics

Seeking for: $200,000 investment for up to 20% stake

Spending on:

\- $180,000 for 1y salary for R&D

\- $20,000 for hardware purchase/rent for model training

Team: just myself, software engineer with ML background

Business model: streaming subscription

Some preliminary work: Google showed neural networks can be used to generate
music in MIDI format (
[https://magenta.tensorflow.org/](https://magenta.tensorflow.org/) ), own
project shows GPT-2 can generate song lyrics (
[http://billion.dev.losttech.software:2095/](http://billion.dev.losttech.software:2095/)
, based on the initial small 117M GPT-2 release ). MIDI format supports lyrics
tracks, so the two can be combined, producing karaoke-like experience. There
are also singing voice synthesizers on the market, which could be used to
automatically generate song recordings. Alternatively, real performers could
record tracks.

